
List of pangrams - fogus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pangrams
======
vijayr
Had to post this, not related to pangrams though. This is an amazing sentence.

 _I do not know where family doctors acquired illegibly perplexing handwriting
nevertheless, extraordinary pharmaceutical intellectuality counterbalancing
indecipherability, transcendentalizes intercommunications'
incomprehensibleness_

Guess what is unique about it? Nth word is N letters long.

------
scythe
I've always preferred "waltz, bad nymph, for quick jigs vex", as it's the
shortest one that uses simple words and has a straightforward sentence
structure.

------
pwmanagerdied
Gee, what a valuable post. Except that it isn't.

